# They&#039;re up my friends!



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Went for a quick stroll after work and found six.Small (average inch and a half)but already drying out so I picked 'em.All in a very small grassy patch with a touch of moisture remaining.Need rain.Gotta go.Talk later!


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

Lynkage, where are you located?


----------



## spongesbob (May 6, 2015)

We're they blacks? And where at?


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Seneca County.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Congrats Lynk! You broke the ice!


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

Congrats! This is my first spring in New York (originally from Missouri), any advice on when I can expect to find morels in the upstate? (Watertown area) We are getting some much needed rain this weekend. Wondering if I should try looking now or just wait till after the rains. I know, I know...it's never too early to start looking but I'm trying to make best use of the limited time I have available to spend in the woods.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Does anyone ever find them under pine I passed a nice stand and thought might be moist under there ,what do you all think.


----------



## spongesbob (May 6, 2015)

I have found them under pines befor. Mainly greys though


----------



## spongesbob (May 6, 2015)

Katydid I'm from indiana. I live around Watertown as well. I would wait until Sunday after Saturdays rain. It's way to dry


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for the help Spongesbob! It's hard in a new area with the constant battle in my mind between "Am I looking in the wrong area?" or "Am I just too early?" But either way a day in the woods is always fun despite the outcome.


----------



## spongesbob (May 6, 2015)

I went out a last two days in a row. They just ain't up. May 15 to the 30 last year was prime time for them so we have some time left thank goodness. I have been looking through o ld posts from last year to reference a good time.


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

I contacted Ft Drum Fish and Wildlife and got this response...

"I can tell you that our botanist keeps tabs on plants, and when they start appearing and she commented that they are not coming up yet. I will give more information about when they show up when I hear about it."


----------



## spongesbob (May 6, 2015)

Nice should be soon though with this rain coming. The soil temp is still cold so we got time.


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

I'm getting anxious. I have my little morel hunting partner in training. She actually loves the woods, until she gets stuck under a log. But I enjoyed it long enough to snap a picture.

 

I'll post here if I get any updates from Ft Drum Fish and Wildlife.


----------



## spongesbob (May 6, 2015)

Lol like the pic. I took my little guy for his first time this year back in Indiana. It was a success he actually found one. I'm getting pretty antsy myself. undergrowth ain't right yet.


----------



## quasarkid (May 14, 2013)

Went out in Northern Columbia County in the Hudson River Valley &amp; found 50 blacks in one spot that has always been productive for yellows. Tough to spot &amp; the dryness is an issue. The undergrowth looks like things should be further along , but we need rain for a good flush. The season seems in jeopardy at this point although hunting shady areas with lots of leaf cover on the deck may be productive. Found lots of smaller dryer blacks &amp; one 6-7 in. Took most of them as they were drying out so quickly.


----------



## spongesbob (May 6, 2015)

Plenty of rain in the forces and Temps are suppose to cool down so we should be good to go for the season


----------



## mioticmushroom (Apr 9, 2013)

I lived in Northeast Iowa for about 7 years and did a TON of morel hunting out there...I now feel I have been spoiled central NY is lacking in elm trees due to dutch elms disease among other things. However; I went out today on a 3 hour hike saw that in certain spots may apples are about a foot tall. the ground is bone dry we desperatly need rain but ground temps seem to be right where they need to be. I expect a decent flush if we get the rain they call for this weekend.


----------



## spongesbob (May 6, 2015)

I hear ya there. Last year it was good for morels here. I found plenty for sure but that was around the 15th of may. So I'm not losing hope just yet.


----------



## mioticmushroom (Apr 9, 2013)

Whats "plenty" considered here if you don't mind me asking? In the midwest it was common for me to have 70-100lb seasons. last year here was my first season in NY I found 4lbs. Only 3 trees in total that had them.


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

Just found my first ever! Ulster county, old apple orchard. 9 blondes, one pretty big. No rain for about two weeks, just goes to show that if they want to come up, they'll come up. I saw about 5 more that were too dried out. Very excited! Yes, I know about the lead arsenate used in old apple orchards. I'm gonna eat these anyway. After we get some rain, I'll check this spot again. I have a feeling it could be very productive. May get the soil tested for heavy metals. I think Brooklyn College has a soil testing program.


----------



## spongesbob (May 6, 2015)

Last year I stumbled across a couple good patches only hit them once and got a little over ten pounds.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Span, Congrats on your first find! How you going to prepare them? What are the GPS coordinates? Only kidding, looks like you might have a good spot. A base spot will augment your search. I am happy for you, enjoy the hunt!


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

Lynkage- Where in Seneca County are you? That's where we are. We're in Seneca Falls.


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Geo. I think I'm just gonna fry them with salt and butter. Considering how dry and hot it's been, I'll be very interested to see what this spot is like in ideal conditions. Here are some pics: 

 


 

One of 2 trees that had them:

 

And here's the final "haul":


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice! Very nice!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Span,congrats! Finding your first ever is a thrill. I relive a touch of that feeling with the first of each season.I was out for a quick walk after work yesterday.Found another half dozen but they look terrible.Calling for rain the next couple days so hopefully next weekend will be boomin'.HAPPY HUNTING!!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

FingerLks, I can't pinpoint that for you. I worked hard to find my spots. I can tell you that I found them near ash mostly and at about 600 ft elevation. Good luck and Happy Hunting!


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

Found this one today in Jefferson County. My first New York morel! 

 

Northwest facing slope right next to a dead elm with 99% of its bark remaining.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Congrats Katy! The NY morel is an elusive phantom.


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

Thank you geogymn! 

I fried it in butter tonight (yes just the one) for my husband who has never had a morel in his life. He's from south Florida. His first question was "are you sure this isn't going to kill me?" But after a taste he understood the obsession. 

Got a little rain here this evening. Forecast is looking good for the next couple days.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Anyone finding any near saratoga county or Adirondack region?


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

Lol… Lynk, I wasn't asking for your spots, obviously those are secret. I was more or less just wondering where in Seneca County you were located, is all.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

FingerLks,just having a little fun.I actually live in Watkins Glen,but hunt all around for all kinds of fungi and some of it depends on where I'm working at the time.My morel spots tend to be very safe because of overprotective landowners(not a bad thing for me).Morels were in seneca county.We've got some nice rain here since last night.If the season isn't ruined from the dry hot weather,this weekend could be boom or bust.Get out there, with no expectations, and enjoy the hunt!!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

On a side note,in my excitement in starting this topic title,I just realized that there should be a comma somewhere in the middle I think.I'm not sure.Sorry,I'm in rare form this evening.Good luck,take care and Happy Hunting!!


----------



## spongesbob (May 6, 2015)

Lots of rain last night could be a good day I n the woods people.


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

So, how soon after a rain should I be finding them? My time is so limited, I can never get out as often as i'd like.


----------



## spongesbob (May 6, 2015)

I like to go in the mornings. But you can go in the evening as well


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

Spent all morning out hunting. Looked under many mature Ash, Dead elms, and some apple . Oh this was south of Rt 20.


----------



## spongesbob (May 6, 2015)

Any finds?


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Kimmie,after this rain I'd shoot for this weekend.I've heard people talk about them ''popping'' up,but they grow like every other living thing.I plan to start looking again on Friday.If they have good conditions,they'll live and grow for a few weeks.Happy Hunting!!


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

Oops, sorry I did not find anything. Went back out for a short walk just before dinner and all I found was dryads. I did not pick those.


----------



## spongesbob (May 6, 2015)

I agree LYNKAGE I went out at lunch break and found a very fresh one it one of my great spots so this weekend should be great depending on weather


----------



## sugarman (Apr 23, 2013)

going up to my camp above croghan this weekend will be looking in the state forest,hoping


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Audio - Im in Saratoga. Went out yesterday and checked a few spots I know they grow in. Nothing up yet. Hopefully after this rain we just got they will start popping.


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

Just got a call from a Russian friend. I told him about morels and some tips on finding them. He found 50 today. I know the location slope, Apple and Ash somewhere in the Frankfort NY countryside.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

@jcumo saratoga

Ok, thanks for the info. Please post if you find anything. 

I stopped on my way home the other day and just went walking in the woods in my work clothes because I figured with the recent rain I might get lucky and I wanted to just go looking. Ran into a dark cloud of mosquito's and tolerated it for maybe 10 minutes before noping out of there. It was also like 90 and humid as hell so I ran back my little safe haven car and blasted the AC and licked my wounds all the way home. I'll try again tonight now that it's cool and I'll put a long sleeve on.


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

Went out for 2 hours this morning. Found 22 total next to 3 different elms in Franklin Co. Feels good to finally get my first coordinates for New York morels.


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Audio

Ive got a spot thats an easy drive up that I am using to gauge things. Checked again today and nothing. Ill be checking my harder to get to locations this weekend


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

Sheesh...I meant Jefferson County. I've lived in way too many places.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Katy, Congrats on your first NY morel! The mysterious morel is shyer in NY than in most states.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Found only one in my honey hole, I'm hoping it was just an early one and they will shoot up again.


----------



## foragedfungus (May 15, 2015)

Went out for a few hours late in the day yesterday. As it was getting dark, and I was about to turn around I nearly stepped on these little guys. There were a few more that the slugs had gotten to. 
They were so small and so dry. Hopefully we get some rain in the next few days.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Out of work early and stopped at a known spot.Climbed up out of the gully to get there and there stood a beaut,about 6 inches tall and big around as a beer can.I'm thinkin' ''this is gonna be good''.One hour later and said morel is lonely in bag.Ready to quit,and there's it's big brother.I can't leave now!! Another hour and just the two.I gotta get home(chores)and two nice ones will make a meal.Took a different route out and found a bunch more under two wild roses under two ash trees. Ended up with only 17 good ones(and half a dozen semi-salvagable) but all nice sized.Mesh bag felt plump and hefty.Sorry so long winded but so happy I stuck it out!Happy Hunting!!!!


----------



## mslick65 (May 15, 2015)

I have been out 3 times in Schoharie county. I found a dried up false morel and that is it. Looked around elms and dead elms and found violets. I'll keep searching.


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

Nice work Lynkage! How do you fix your morels?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Great find Lynk, I did the same in every aspect, got out early from work and found the same number as you but mine weren't very good specimens. Looks like they grew old but never grew up. Kinda like some people I know. Good luck this weekend and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Katy, I dried this batch to savor in winter but one of our favorites is chicken in a morel cream sauce with shallots,a little parm cheese and a touch of white wine.By the way,morels dried and stored double bagged(zip locked)in the freezer last for years and get better with age.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh, I forgot to mention, all the nice ones I found were under brush and bushes where they're shaded(I literally bled for those). The ones in the open had to be trimmed up to save what I could.Ended up with a nice full quart bag after drying.Happy Hunting!!


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

Found one little guy, growing in my hostas… You never know where they'll pop up.


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

Just returned from a mushroom club foray near Eaton. We each found one or two small ones. Woods had Ash and Apple.


----------

